
A machine that customises cardboxes for parcels, saving excess cardboard [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/business-50744893/a-game-changer-for-cardboard-box-waste
======
NCG_Mike
Nice. Reminds me of printing related software that'd optimise the use of film
by sorting the postscript output of a renderer to make best use of the film.

